# ? Reel Grease/Lube ?



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been cleaning my new reels with fresh water and mild soap after the salty days. Using T9 on the outer parts. What do y'all recommend as an inner grease/lube, and do you prefer something on the outside other than T9? I have 2 new Nautilus sealed-drag reels, and 2 old Tibors with cork, and a Ross with cork. Embarrassed to admit I've never greased the older ones that need it the most. Need help STAT! 


Doctor Todd in Texas (with Tarpon on the Brain) 

"Sleep is for wussies!"


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Best to check with the manufacturers each has a different recomendation. Most will send you the parts and maintenance info sheets if you dont have it.

I know for Tibors they like a Silicon grease with a tiny amount of graphite for the cork drag. This always ends up migrating to the palls and should be used sparingly. I know Ted Jurassic recomended leaving the reel alone for a couple of years then when you do open it up just scrape the grease up from the ceramic gear and put a little on the cork.

Abel likes pure neats foot oil. Others say Trilube. Most recomend not to use WD40 or anything with alot of solvents. Too much of any lube is worse than too little. Keep an eye on the sealed bearings few of them stay sealled forever. First time you see something leaking out of them then get them replaced.


----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks David


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah i tried kayak fishing for the first time the other day...needless to say the reel spent a little time in the water on several occasions.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Kayak fishing is rough on gear. You need bullet proof equipment on one hand, but you don't necessarily want to take your best stuff on the other. Thats why I like the Ross Cimaron and Gunnison for Yak fishing. 

The Abel type reel covers are the best insurance against scratches and they don't hold as much salt as the neoprene ones. Also easy to wash.

Next purchase is one of Dan Blantons rigged & ready rod bags, this can go in the front hatch of the yak when under way.


----------

